

Geoff Huston - IPv4 Address Exhaustion: A Progress Report - signa11
http://ripe63.ripe.net/archives/video/238/

======
sgrossman
A great talk if you have 40 minutes to spare, here is a summary for those that
don't:

\- the networking community has backed itself into a crufty transition that
will involve a ton of NATs and ALGs due to the deferment of v6 roll-outs by
incumbent carriers.

\- v4 space will run out in different regions at different times, leading to
disparate and hastily constructed transition solutions.

\- this is going to break end-to-end in a very bad way.

\- last mile telcos and cable operators do not want to invest in equipment
required to make this work at the edge.

\- they'll probably try to extort content/application providers into funding
the transition.

\- and/or erect a service model where your end-to-end connectivity time is
metered, i.e. your v4<->v6 NAT is time limited.

\- government regulators need to step in to avoid a fragmented Internet

------
signa11
the actual presentation is here:
[http://ripe63.ripe.net/presentations/205-2011-10-31-exhausti...](http://ripe63.ripe.net/presentations/205-2011-10-31-exhaustion.pdf)

